# Buying Worldmark on contract



## Bill4728 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just thought I'd say something about this oddity. 

I was looking at Ebay last night and noted that there are a couple of companies which specialize in selling WM.  They have set the price at about $0.85 per point for a pkg with 1 year of banked points. They also advertise some WMs which you just take over the payments. But most of these are selling at more than $1.00 /point.  

I wonder why the EBay sellers just don't tell the WM owners, that they will not be able to sell at that price? Would someone pay over $1000 more to just take over payments, so they will not have to come up with the money upfront?

<< the price seems to be closer to $0.80 for Ebay sellers>>


----------



## somerville (Mar 21, 2006)

I have seen a few sell that way.  It still beats developer price if you have to finance.


----------



## perktd (Mar 23, 2006)

Most Tuggers seem to believe in paying cash for a timeshare or not buying at all.  Whether you call us thrifty, careful, or just plain cheap it doesn't matter.  Many of the people who buy timeshare are not like your average Tugger.  They don't do as much research and they often finance.  In many cases it is the only way they can buy in.  A Worldmark contract with financing remaining will almost always sell for more per point than a paid off contract.  Even though it isn't the way many of us would do it, it is still a significant savings from developer pricing and the best way to go if you like Worldmark(I do) and want to finance part of the purchase.   Don


----------



## xvshanvxl (Mar 27, 2006)

*I just took over a contract*

I wanted to add to my existing contract now.  My family uses our worldmark account often so adding now was what we needed to do as we have outgrown our existing credits. I didn't have the money up front and I didn't want to pay developer prices (again) since I have now done some research.  This was the best option we had available.


----------



## LLW (Mar 29, 2006)

xvshanvxl said:
			
		

> I wanted to add to my existing contract now.  My family uses our worldmark account often so adding now was what we needed to do as we have outgrown our existing credits. I didn't have the money up front and I didn't want to pay developer prices (again) since I have now done some research.  This was the best option we had available.



Could you share how you optimize the use of your WM account since you are located in Florida? That might be useful for other east coast owners or prospective owners.


----------



## Judy (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm located in Florida, too.  We originally bought Worldmark for its skiing destinations.  We used it just like a weekly timeshare, booking well in advance so that we could get flights.  Now we have a condo in Steamboat Springs, so we don't need the skiing resorts anymore. We now stay in Worldmark resorts when we visit family in Oregon.  Same system - book well in advance.
We've also used Worldmark to exchange through RCI and II, usually using full credits for a well-in-advance trade.  Once we were able to get a flexchange trade to the Cayman Islands for only 4,000 credits.  We had to drive to Miami to get on a reasonably priced Cayman Airways flight.
Bonus time doesn't work very well for us since most of the "drive-to" Worldmark resorts are "fly-to" for us.  But we used it once in Orlando.
Actually, I guess we haven't figured out how to "optimize" the use of our Worldmark account the way owners on the West Coast can


----------



## DenMar (Mar 30, 2006)

Judy said:
			
		

> I'm located in Florida, too.  We originally bought Worldmark for its skiing destinations.  We used it just like a weekly timeshare, booking well in advance so that we could get flights.  Now we have a condo in Steamboat Springs, so we don't need the skiing resorts anymore. We now stay in Worldmark resorts when we visit family in Oregon.  Same system - book well in advance.
> We've also used Worldmark to exchange through RCI and II, usually using full credits for a well-in-advance trade.  Once we were able to get a flexchange trade to the Cayman Islands for only 4,000 credits.  We had to drive to Miami to get on a reasonably priced Cayman Airways flight.
> Bonus time doesn't work very well for us since most of the "drive-to" Worldmark resorts are "fly-to" for us.  But we used it once in Orlando.
> Actually, I guess we haven't figured out how to "optimize" the use of our Worldmark account the way owners on the West Coast can



You have access to 4 WM resorts in florida.  Destin, Orlando, Pampano and Daytona.  I live in Washington state and have used bonus time at both Orlando and Daytona.  I highly recommend Oceanwalk @ Daytona it is a top notch resort, blew WM Orlando out of the water. (pun intended)


----------



## xvshanvxl (Apr 18, 2006)

I have used the flexchange to book into Spain for 300 points before it went up.  I have exchanged 6 months or more in advance to a Marriott in Williamsburg and to the Reef Resort in Grand Cayman.  We also have a reservation for labor day week on Sanibel Island.  Obviously most of out use has been exchanges bit we have never been dissappointed and are extremely happy with our WorldMark membership.  I have taken advantage of Bonus time in Orlando and Daytona as well and I have loved those resorts particularly Daytona.


----------

